# Conduit to a Hot Tub



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

J-box or 2" lb with reducing bushings?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Can you run 1" PVC thru the existing chase?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Use the 2" as a sleave and just shove a piece of 3/4 sealtight through it. 

Otherwise your going to spend to much time coming up with some off the wall method of making this work.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:




MHElectric said:


> Use the 2" as a sleave and just shove a piece of 3/4 sealtight through it.
> 
> Otherwise your going to spend to much time coming up with some off the wall method of making this work.


 
How did he bond the slab?:001_huh:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Can you run 1" PVC thru the existing chase?





MHElectric said:


> Use the 2" as a sleave and just shove a piece of 3/4 sealtight through it.
> 
> Otherwise your going to spend to much time coming up with some off the wall method of making this work.


This occurred to me just after I posted the thread.
Thanks guys! I suppose that would be the fastest and probably the best way.

I'll just have to run my tape or something through the conduit to see how long to cut the seal/liquid tight, and then put in my wires and shove the whole thing through. 
Might be able to feed the wires through the liquid tight with it in place, but it's usually easier to put in the conductors before installing the flex.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

You gonna get 3#6's and a ground in that 3/4 carflex?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3xdad said:


> You gonna get 3#6's and a ground in that 3/4 carflex?


I didn't say 3/4". I think it was MH Electric. I was just agreeing with the use of flex inside the 2".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe you are limited to 6' with flex. 680.42(A)(1)


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

You can fit all those wires in a 3/4 flex. Done it plenty of times. 

I dont have a code book handy as far as raceway fill, but Ive never failed for using 3/4.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Table C.5 Maximum Number of Conductors or Fixture Wires in Liquidtight Flexible
Nonmetallic Conduit (Type LFNC-B*) (Based on Table 1, Chapter 9)

Code says (4) number 6's cu in a 3/4" LFNC. But the op will only need to run 3 number 6's and 1 #10 cu for the EGC.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe you are limited to 6' with flex. 680.42(A)(1)


Yep I knew about that. But I've always wondered why you were limited to 6'?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Yep I knew about that. But I've always wondered why you were limited to 6'?


IIRC bonding issue with flexiable liquidtite metal conduit verison.

The otherthing if plastique verison I think the rules still stand on art 680.42(A)(1) so it will be both the same way. 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> IIRC bonding issue with flexiable liquidtite metal conduit verison.
> 
> The otherthing if plastique verison I think the rules still stand on art 680.42(A)(1) so it will be both the same way.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the fact the liquid tight would be sleeved inside the 2" conduit would allow for more than 6'?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> I wonder if the fact the liquid tight would be sleeved inside the 2" conduit would allow for more than 6'?


I don't think it will really fly very well espcally if more than 6 feet of run even thru the 2 inch conduit act like protection or raceway depending on the term of defination of it.

For myself I rather not to cross that path due I do not know what the X number of feet they ran in there from the disconnect to the spa location but I feel it is more than 6 feet for sure due you have a drop for underground run.

I know you did bring up a good question., But I never think about that kind of methold you are purposeing. So I do not know what your AJH / Inspector will say on this matter.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

use carflex. Attached a 6' whip of carflex to a peice of pvc, via FTA and straight connector. Make sure your flex is less than 6' and shove it in the pipe. You should be able to get the pvc to the 90 and the flex will take it from there.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

It's IN the ground? Don't connect anything to it! Just set a hand-hole there, and run your other stuff to the hand-hole as well.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

What if you pulled poly thru the conduit? being emt or grc will rust away, poly is UG rated.? just a question.


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

your best bet is to set a hand hole just out side the slab and run flex from it. flex cannot be over 6'


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I hope the homeowner was nice enough not to use plumbing 90's.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

347sparky said:


> I hope the homeowner was nice enough not to use plumbing 90's.


Definitely don't commit to anything until you run a snake through that thing to verify it's continuous and pull-able.....


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

This maybe.

http://www.afcweb.com/pdf_2011/p26_pdeck.pdf


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> use carflex. Attached a 6' whip of carflex to a peice of pvc, via FTA and straight connector. Make sure your flex is less than 6' and shove it in the pipe. You should be able to get the pvc to the 90 and the flex will take it from there.


Decided on this method. Worked like a charm!:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------

